# Singtel - when is dividend payable?



## sam21poddy (19 May 2005)

I am wanting to sell my Singtel shares because they have recovered to a price I paid for them a while ago and I want to get out. However, I noticed over the last weeks that they were sneaking up a few cents while other stocks were falling which makes me suspicious. In the year ended March 2005 financial results it is said:

“With strong profit and cash flow, the Board is recommending an ordinary dividend of 8.0 cents per share, 25 per cent higher than the previous year.  In addition, we will be seeking approval for a special dividend of 5.0 cents per share.  The combined gross dividend of 13 cents per share, or a gross payout of S$2.16 billion, represents a yield of over 5 per cent." 

But I cannot find anywhere, the date that this dividend is supposed to be paid.  Does anyone know?  If it is not too far off I will wait for the dividend.  Can someone help?  Thanks.


----------



## rozella (19 May 2005)

G'day sam21poddy,

It has not been announced yet, as you have said the dividend will probably be 13 Sg cents.

The Preliminary Report says the record date is "to be announced later".

I show it on my list as TBA atm.....we have to wait.  Last year it was 30th July 2004, & 1st September the year before that.

rozella


----------

